# UK ex pats living in Amman in Jordan



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi

I'm new to Amman and busy teaching here. I would like to meet new friends here. Please get in touch.

Many thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

LORNA101 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to Amman and busy teaching here. I would like to meet new friends here. Please get in touch.
> 
> Many thanks





 You say you are in Amman, which is in Jordan, but your flag says UAE.

-


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> You say you are in Amman, which is in Jordan, but your flag says UAE.
> 
> -


Oh sorry. That's because I've just got here and was in Muscat. Oman.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

LORNA101 said:


> Oh sorry. That's because I've just got here and was in Muscat. Oman.


Still confused. Where are you? Amman in Jordan, in Oman, or somewhere in the UAE?

-


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

And I am confused as to why this post in the UK forum and not the UAE forum


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> And I am confused as to why this post in the UK forum and not the UAE forum


Not sure whether it should be there, as the poster has not confirmed that she is in the UAE. From her posts she could be in either Amman or Oman...

-


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Thanks*



Elphaba said:


> You say you are in Amman, which is in Jordan, but your flag says UAE.
> 
> -


Thanks for the new thread - can't find out how to change the flag though!


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Not sure whether it should be there, as the poster has not confirmed that she is in the UAE. From her posts she could be in either Amman or Oman...
> 
> -


Ah, I'll go to the UAE Forum! Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

LORNA101 said:


> Thanks for the new thread - can't find out how to change the flag though!


LORNA101 - where are you? You still have not given us a straight answer.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have clarified that LORNA101 lives in Amman in Jordan.


I am moving this to the Egypt forum as gepgraphically that is close to her than the UAE.


-


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for sorting that for me.


----------

